# what would you pick..



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

guys if you had a 5' tank what would you do with it,what kind of setup and what kind fish.please please dont say a tank full of guppys and mollys.lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

probably do a nice large african biotope. Lots of bogwood with anubis, with a sand substrate.

Stocking would be reedfish, birchirs, ABFs, congo tetras, an elephant nose. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah like that,just change one of my tanks to sand.not as bad as people think.: victory:


Esfa said:


> probably do a nice large african biotope. Lots of bogwood with anubis, with a sand substrate.
> 
> Stocking would be reedfish, birchirs, ABFs, congo tetras, an elephant nose. :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

always stock elephant nose in small groups,they always do better in groups.they are a mad fish mine are crazy things.:2thumb:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice amazon sort of setup. angels, tetras corys etc. nice and pretty with no aggression.

er wait its me.

Nice pair of freddies (parachromis friedrichstallhi)

or a pair of jags.

maybe a pike cichlid as a show piece

green terrors.

severums

etc. Big cichlids!!!


----------



## luke123 (Apr 13, 2008)

mike515 said:


> nice amazon sort of setup. *angels*, tetras corys etc. nice and pretty *with no aggression.*
> 
> er wait its me.
> 
> ...


angels not agressive?! well mine are anyway!!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:


mike515 said:


> nice amazon sort of setup. angels, tetras corys etc. nice and pretty with no aggression.
> 
> er wait its me.
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

come on mike you would not put a poor severum in with that list.:lol2:

but to be fair i have come across with the odd nutcase severum.:lol2:


----------



## Boothy (Feb 26, 2008)

hi mate, i would put lots of different gourami's in, they are very nice and peaceful.


----------



## sexybrox (May 15, 2008)

red tail cat fish and cichlid

or arrowana and rays

cold water try red ear turtle and sturgeon ... caviar 

Cheap fish online store delivered  to your door


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

a pair of Trimaculatus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

nice fish mate but not for a 5' tank,but they are part of my wish list.:2thumb:


sexybrox said:


> red tail cat fish and cichlid
> 
> or arrowana and rays
> 
> ...


 ​


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

daz30347 said:


> a pair of Trimaculatus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


woo flower horn,they are more of a wet pet tho.​


----------



## Berber King (Dec 29, 2007)

sexybrox said:


> red tail cat fish and cichlid
> 
> or arrowana and rays
> 
> ...


Hope your "joking" with those fish in a 5ft.........


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

Flower horn= hybrid!!! lol, not one for hybrids, trimacs are a pure bred lol much better IMO


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

lol come on you know they are just a flower horn daz,only joking mate they are nice fish.bit on the nasty side tho very hard to mix but there are lot of cichlids like that.:2thumb:


daz30347 said:


> Flower horn= hybrid!!! lol, not one for hybrids, trimacs are a pure bred lol much better IMO


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

yupyup, what you kept yourself mate? seem to be quite knowledgable from some of the posts i have read of yours


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

loads of stock mate,most of my stock is cichlids tho.been keeping fish for many years.getting back into reptiles at the moment got a baby royal on order.but i do love my fish and are my first love.lol





daz30347 said:


> yupyup, what you kept yourself mate? seem to be quite knowledgable from some of the posts i have read of yours :2thumb:


----------



## I want a beardy (May 3, 2008)

I'd say a nice marine tank..
some bright corals with the fish and ur sorted


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i like it mate,but can cost a lot of money to run a 5' tank.i mite go with a nano reef one day.:2thumb:


I want a beardy said:


> I'd say a nice marine tank..
> some bright corals with the fish and ur sorted


----------



## Vase (Jul 14, 2007)

Sand substrate, plenty of Jungle Valis and swords. Whack in a few Cories and the odd Bristlenose and get yourself a nice shoal (like 10) Altums.

Or better still use it to house Discus.


----------



## daz30347 (Aug 30, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> loads of stock mate,most of my stock is cichlids tho.been keeping fish for many years.getting back into reptiles at the moment got a baby royal on order.but i do love my fish and are my first love.lol


What sort of cich's? the bigger ones like festae,jags etc... or the smaller one like the rams and appistogramma or is it the angels and discus which you keep?

kept most type of fish myself, kept lots of cichlids, including crenicichla, cichlasoma and also kept some oddballs, here is a pic of my gorgeous red hi fin wolf-fish with a marbled sleeper


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I had a brilliant cichlid community in a 5x2x2, unfortunately they all get big and start tearing into each other until you gradually have to get rid of them all. If i were to have a 5' and turn it into a marine tank, id keep it simple but impressive, a lionfish, a porcupine puffer and a moray eel-cool!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

sexybrox said:


> red tail cat fish and cichlid
> 
> or arrowana and rays
> 
> ...


 
red tail catfish? are you kidding.

arowana and rays. again are you kidding

and sturgeon yet again are you kidding.

you've just recommending 4 massive species of fish that require far more than 5 foot tanks.

red tail catfish hit 5 foot in the wild, so im thinking a bigger tank is needed, no? arowana hit 3 foot easily and need more than 5 foot. rays depending on species get upwards of 2 foot and 5 foot is not big enough.

as for sturgeon, i recon you might want to look at some pics of big sturgeon.

Jeez man don't recommend stuff like that for a tank that size. yes 5 foot is big but no way near big enough




Oh and btt, yes i would put severum in the aggressive section. They are when they want to be


Daz, yes yes yes!!!! finally someone who actually knows what trimacs are. The 'original' flowerhorn but without the chinese messed up genetic background lol. Love them

Do you have any idea how long ive been waiting for proper cichlid keepers to get on here. and nows there's two of you (btt and daz)


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

i said the same thing mate,they are part of my wish list tho.

as for cichlid mate we are now here for you.lol



mike515 said:


> red tail catfish? are you kidding.
> 
> arowana and rays. again are you kidding
> 
> ...


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

my 3 severums you could not mix with them kind of cichlids,but you are right mike you will get the odd nut case that will stand up for them selfs and will keep you on your toes.lol


mike515 said:


> red tail catfish? are you kidding.
> 
> arowana and rays. again are you kidding
> 
> ...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

malawi cichlids...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

oooh i just had another thought... heavily planted, with farowella twigs, otos, loads of different species of shrimp, dwarf chichlids... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## bullet tooth t0ny (Apr 24, 2008)

you do love your plants esfa.: victory:


Esfa said:


> oooh i just had another thought... heavily planted, with farowella twigs, otos, loads of different species of shrimp, dwarf chichlids... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

HABU said:


> malawi cichlids...


 
habu, please collect your things and leave. your services are no longer required lol

(that was a joke before i get shouted at)


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> you do love your plants esfa.: victory:


lol yup, makes things look a lot more natural... pretty. :whistling2:

most smaller fish love them, too.

ohhh what would be really awesome... 100s of shellies and then some halfbeaks for the top. :mf_dribble:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bullet tooth t0ny said:


> guys if you had a 5' tank what would you do with it,what kind of setup and what kind fish.please please dont say a tank full of guppys and mollys.lol


One oscar. Or a community shoal tank with zillions of little tetras nipping in and out as it would be heavily planted. And then a couple of larger ones for contrast, perhaps a pair of dwarf honey gouramis.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

I would do a blood parrot tank, not dyed as thats mean and so many die.


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Esfa said:


> lol yup, makes things look a lot more natural... pretty. :whistling2:
> 
> most smaller fish love them, too.
> 
> ohhh what would be really awesome... 100s of shellies and then some halfbeaks for the top. :mf_dribble:


Owww a few years ago my halfbeak broke its beak, it healed pretty well but he died after a year. They are lovely fish,


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

Esfa said:


> lol yup, makes things look a lot more natural... pretty. :whistling2:
> 
> most smaller fish love them, too.
> 
> ohhh what would be really awesome... 100s of shellies and then some halfbeaks for the top. :mf_dribble:


I had a halfbeak that broke its beak, it healed over but it died after a year. Lovely fish would recommend them, can have trouble to get eating


----------



## Gecko_Sean (Aug 15, 2007)

sorry about the double post, makes the story all that more important


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

sexybrox said:


> red tail cat fish and cichlid
> 
> or arrowana and rays
> 
> ...


 
that website is either a scam or run by an idiot/lier. Go to the tropical fish section then cichlids. Bright blue, green and purple blood parrots that 'aren't' dyed. Er bullshiz

just looked again, the picture is the exact same fish flipped round and recoloured. SCAmSCAMSCAMSCAMSCAMSCAM lol


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> that website is either a scam or run by an idiot/lier. Go to the tropical fish section then cichlids. Bright blue, green and purple blood parrots that 'aren't' dyed. Er bullshiz


you seen the plants? lol... like one 2 of them are aquatic. :roll:


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

I know its bloody ridiculus lol. But oh well i bet some mug has given him money


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

probably lol.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

We had a think about this...

we got a 4x2x2 tank..... and debated what to put in there..

decided to go community in the end.. as there's a lot more to look at. rather than a couple of larger fish (started with oscars and silver dollars) 

I love it... it's mostly gouramis and tetras, loads of corys and some other catfish... 

this is when it was freshly planted up... need to redo it again.. 










Sami


----------



## cjwales (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi all

Previously had a 5ft'r and went down the marine preditor path, with no corals to deal with and stocked with different Lions ..

Made up a ' coral head ' with spare living rock from my reef tank ...

Had to skim and filter the arse off it but when it settled down was abso bloody lutely stunning !!!!!

The lions used to hover over the rock and pick of any food items that swam past.... Just used blue tincts as no corals to support. 

The tank looked awesome !!! and as no corals were being supported ( except a few softies that seemed to flourish) a lot easier to manage (ie 
no supplents, no checking water every half day...

Would do it again anytime

If ex wife still has the pics will post them up


Just my thoughts on what to do !!!

Personally would do this in a 3ft cube but as live in a first floor appartment dont think my neighbours would appreciate in falling through the floor LOL

Cheers

Chris


----------

